# stealthy growing methods



## Kenwood guy (May 17, 2007)

I want to grow but I cannot think of anway to grow stealthy any ideas?


----------



## Mutt (May 17, 2007)

Check out Brother Grunts grow journals. He has several pretty stealthy ideas, from a toy box to a speaker. You'll def. get some ideas from his threads.


----------



## Kenwood guy (May 17, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Check out Brother Grunts grow journals. He has several pretty stealthy ideas, from a toy box to a speaker. You'll def. get some ideas from his threads.


 

I cannot find   Brother Grunts can you send me a link????


----------



## turtledro (May 17, 2007)

Ummm..... Guerilla growing is as stealthy as you will get.


----------



## Mutt (May 17, 2007)

Kenwood guy said:
			
		

> I cannot find Brother Grunts can you send me a link????


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1922&page=7&highlight=Speaker

here s one. It may take some time...look for threads with over 50 reples.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 17, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12459

this thread is for "barrel of green" I'm sure you can get some ideas from that. I certainly did.


----------



## Kenwood guy (May 18, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12459
> 
> this thread is for "barrel of green" I'm sure you can get some ideas from that. I certainly did.


 

yea I saw that great Idea  but I live at home with my parents  and dont have my own room likely it would have to be outside but then a new problem would arise with power supply issues


----------



## TheDrowner (May 18, 2007)

Outside would yield you more!!! huh huh??

LOL

Think about it, would you like to yield more or get caught and yield nothing?

Peace.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 18, 2007)

guerilla grow is your best bet then in this case. And as it was said...You'll yield a lot more with an outdoor plant getting it's light from the sun.


----------



## Kenwood guy (May 18, 2007)

when you grow do the plants smell??? I live in the city and that method would not work for me ill post a pic of my backyard and maybe you guys might have a good idea


----------



## 3patas (May 18, 2007)

yes it well smell and alot well it depens on the strainght


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 18, 2007)

Kenwood guy said:
			
		

> when you grow do the plants smell??? I live in the city and that method would not work for me ill post a pic of my backyard and maybe you guys might have a good idea


 
Do yourself a favor and don't even post the picture of your backyard. NEVER post any pics that can be used to identify yourself or your property.

The plants will most likely give off a smell. Depends on the strain about how much it will smell. But regardless there will be a smell that most people will be able to recognize. And...Outdoor plants get BIG. Anywhere from 5-8ft +. Of course there are methods you could use to keep them from getting tall such as LST and topping. If you're living with your parents though, I really don't see how they would not notice an MJ plant just growing out in the backyard. If you have a car then just plant out of the city somewhere remote/hidden and maybe check up on them once a week or so.


----------



## Kenwood guy (May 19, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> Do yourself a favor and don't even post the picture of your backyard. NEVER post any pics that can be used to identify yourself or your property.
> 
> The plants will most likely give off a smell. Depends on the strain about how much it will smell. But regardless there will be a smell that most people will be able to recognize. And...Outdoor plants get BIG. Anywhere from 5-8ft +. Of course there are methods you could use to keep them from getting tall such as LST and topping. If you're living with your parents though, I really don't see how they would not notice an MJ plant just growing out in the backyard. If you have a car then just plant out of the city somewhere remote/hidden and maybe check up on them once a week or so.


 
yea I guess ill take your advice  what is LST??


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 21, 2007)

LST is short for low strength training....You pretty much use some type of chord...I would use 12 gauge...and you tie the branches down close to the ground. It keeps the plant down low so it doesn't look like a huge tree, but rather a short bush. It's good when your plant starts breaking over the top of your fence and stuff.


----------

